# Salt bath for newt with infection?



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

My fire-belly newt has a (probably fungal) infection on his leg. Have searched for hours for a decent vet or decent treatment with no luck 
(no offence to people that have replied to previous post, but have found things that say not to use these treatments - and I would rather do nothing than anything that might hurt him further) 

One suggestion is a salt-bath. One website said rock salt would be appropriate or aquarium salt. Can anyone please tell me how to carry out a salt bath please? How much water to use? The salt-water ratio to use? (etc)


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I wouldn't salt bath an amphibian...

It works on many fish with fungal infections but I think it may do more harm than good for your little fella.

Where abouts are you?
You're looking to keep him as sterile as possible and the treatment would be along the lines of daily baths in an antifungal agent.
You really do need to speak to a Vet even if you can't get to one


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Any decent vet would be able to read what antibiotics are used in these situations..I went to the veteranary college in edinburgh. It is a non profit organisation but still costs...he was very helpful there....that was an hour away but my closest exotic pets vet...you might just have to travel. He weighed Betty and gave her a jag. I had 2 meds that I had to give her one drop of each for 10 days...he pre diluted so there was no way I could over medicate. She is great now.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't... It would be very risky.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i read in a book that bathing them in tap water for a short period of time can help with fungal infections. 

The chlorine must disinfect it.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Again chlorine isn't going to be beneficial to this situation. A simple phonecall to a qualified Herp vet should reveal an amphibian safe antifungal agent, either one that can be supplied by a vet nearby or possibly something simple that can be bought from a local chemist. 

The advice of a vet would be perfect right now...


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If your vet can't help then it may be worth trying Melafix baths. Mix it up at half dosage and bath the newt for a couple of minutes each day for 7 days keeping the newt terrestrial between baths. You can repeat this if needed after a weeks break.


----------



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

*RIP Manuel*

Thank you for all the advice. Sorry to say that unfortunately Manuel passed away today, before I had chance to buy any of the suggested products.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww... everything is dying these days... its terrible.


----------

